
People Working on Small Projects - _em_
How do you guys develop skill to design big&#x2F;scalable systems?
======
cabraca
develop a small project

sooner or later there will be a bottleneck of some kind.

analyze and fix that bottleneck and make a mental note of the cause. next
small project you design remember the cause of that bottleneck and design
appropriately.

thats how i worked my way up from projects that fit on a single machine to
designing a multi k8s cluster system for a fortune 500. just remember how you
fucked up in the past and dont make the same mistakes

